# Neve Serra Estrela 2 Janeiro 2008



## ACalado (2 Jan 2008 às 13:49)

boa tarde e bom ano, regressei agora da serra onde fui passar o fim de ano, deixo aki algumas fotos e videos de hoje pois está a nevar bastante acima dos 1400m  espero que gostem










































ja meto uns vídeos


----------



## vitamos (2 Jan 2008 às 13:53)

*Re: Neve Serra Estrela 2 Janeiro*

 Fotos lindas! (mas deviam tar mais acima na parte nacional não?  )


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2008 às 13:56)

*Re: Neve Serra Estrela 2 Janeiro*

pois ups enganei-me no tópico peço a um moderador para colocar no lugar certo


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2008 às 14:29)

Excelente 
Que bela maneira de começar um novo ano. Que sejam as primeiras de muitas fotos assim em 2008.


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2008 às 14:40)

Videos  peço desculpa pela qualidade da câmara do telefone pois não é la grande coisa 


[ame="http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=8awpvn7&s=1"]View My Video[/ame]


[ame="http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=80mfm2g&s=1"]View My Video[/ame]


----------



## jonaslor (2 Jan 2008 às 14:43)

Belas fotos


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2008 às 14:57)

Belas imagens


----------



## Minho (2 Jan 2008 às 15:09)

Belos postais de 2008!  
Até já na estrada acumula


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Jan 2008 às 15:54)

Boas fotos.Parabéns. Quais foram as estradas por onde passas-te? Piornos-Covilhã? No site da turistrela informam que a estrada do Sabugueiro para a Torre está fechada.


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2008 às 16:15)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Boas fotos.Parabéns. Quais foram as estradas por onde passas-te? Piornos-Covilhã? No site da turistrela informam que a estrada do Sabugueiro para a Torre está fechada.



boas a estrada era a covilha- piornos, a estradas para a torre já estão encerradas e tenho informação que continua a nevar bastante do hotel pra cima


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Jan 2008 às 16:58)

spiritmind disse:


> boas a estrada era a covilha- piornos, a estradas para a torre já estão encerradas e tenho informação que continua a nevar bastante do hotel pra cima



Estive na Serra dia 26 e 27 de dezembro do ano passado e a Serra estava fantástica. Entrei em Manteigas pela estrada que vem de Belmonte.Tomei um cafézito no skiparque. Depois subi para a Pousada S.Lourenço, onde dormi de 26 para 27.Quando cheguei ainda fui ás Penhas Douradas conheçer o novo Turismo da natureza "Casa das penhas Douradas" Estiveram dias de céu limpo, mas ainda havia neve da semana anterior.Dia 27, fui á estação meteorologica, mas os portões estavam fechados.Desci até ao Sabugueiro, e voltei a subir a Serra, pela Lagoa comprida até à torre.havia bastante neve a cima dos 1600/1700m. por volta das 16h fui ao covão da ametade e regressei a Portalegre pelas Penhas da saude - Covillhã. Para a proxima quero conhecer melhor a zona de Loriga e com o tempo vou tentar fazer os 5 percursos da rota dos glaciares.


----------



## Brigantia (2 Jan 2008 às 17:54)

Bons registos *spiritmind*
Grande passagem de ano


----------



## jonaslor (2 Jan 2008 às 17:58)

Regressei agora da Serra, registei algumas fotos que publicarei de seguida. 
Estrada Penhas da SAúde-Torre-S. Bento cortada.




Denotei que nevava a uma altitude 1400-1500 sensivelmente. No IM previa que hj nevava numa cota acima de 1000m, mas de facto neva acima de 1400m. Esperemos então que a cota de amanha seja os 800 m de verdade e que esta bela vila acorde com uma maravilhosa paisagem que outrora "acordava", bem como nas restantes regioes acima dessa cota. Bom Bom, era que nevassse em todo o Portugal.


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2008 às 18:03)

jonaslor disse:


> Regressei agora da Serra, registei algumas fotos que publicarei de seguida. Denotei que nevava a uma altitude 1400-1500 sensivelmente. No IM previa que hj nevava numa cota acima de 1000m, mas de facto neva acima de 1400m. Esperemos então que a cota de amanha seja os 800 m de verdade e que esta bela vila acorde com uma maravilhosa paisagem que outrora "acordava", bem como nas restantes regioes acima dessa cota. Bom Bom, era que nevassse em todo o Portugal.



desde já obrigado a todos pelos vistos gostaram das fotos, vamos fazer votos que amanha todas as terras medias e altas estejam assim  já que em cotas baixas ainda nao será neste evento 
pois era bem bom que nevasse amanha por loriga, covilha e afins  mas resta saber se a frente fria que se aproxima será capaz de deixar precipitações em forma de neve nessas cotas


----------



## jonaslor (2 Jan 2008 às 18:05)

spiritmind disse:


> pois era bem bom que nevasse amanha por loriga, covilha e afins  mas resta saber se a frente fria que se aproxima será capaz de deixar precipitações em forma de neve nessas cotas



Penso que seja dificil, mas vamos ter esperança, pois é a última a morrer


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2008 às 18:07)

jonaslor disse:


> Penso que seja dificil, mas vamos ter esperança, pois é a última a morrer



exacto  de referir que estava a nevar com temperaturas de 0/1ºc ou seja não eram temperaturas muito baixas, quando cheguei a covilha estavam 7 graus. um gradiente térmico muito elevado


----------



## jonaslor (2 Jan 2008 às 18:14)

spiritmind disse:


> exacto  de referir que estava a nevar com temperaturas de 0/1ºc ou seja não eram temperaturas muito baixas, quando cheguei a covilha estavam 7 graus. um gradiente térmico muito elevado



Ya.. E por aqui ronda os 6.º C. Já esta a baixar muito ligeiramente, mas vamos aguardar... NO entanto por ca continua a


----------



## jonaslor (2 Jan 2008 às 18:23)

Peço desculpa pela qualidade das imagens, mas foram tiradas com o telemovel, e ainda por cima havia nevoeiro. Já dá para matar saudades..


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2008 às 18:57)

Um bonito nevão


----------



## ACalado (3 Jan 2008 às 12:46)

mais umas fotos que me esqueci de por ontem


----------

